

Google China Boss Kai-Fu Lee to Resign - chipmunkninja
http://online.wsj.com/article/SB125202547216085365.html

======
felipe
Side note (but interesting): I noticed that people here barely know who Google
is (not the techies, but common Internet users). I noticed that several times.
One example: Other day I had to talk to the apt manager, and her English is
bad (and my Chinese is worse than her's English!). So she uses a translation
web site on her office to communicate with me. She goes to a Chinese portal,
does a few clicks and so on... To my surprise, I noticed the translation
service she uses is actually Google, but it was inside an iframe on this
Chinese portal. I pointed to Google's logo right there on the screen, and she
actually didn't know what that was!! For her (and I bet for a lot of people)
this translation service is actually provided by the Chinese portal, and not
Google.

There are other instances that I noticed too (this was not an isolated case),
but in summary, I think Google has a loooong way to go here in China.

------
csmajorfive
Sounds like someone vested.

Best of luck to him. It was probably frustrating to see the slow going
progress in China and a startup is a good cure for that.

------
chipmunkninja
Given the struggle that Google is having here in China, and all the hullabaloo
surrounding his hire with Google in 2005, this is pretty big news, actually.

Google is doing much better here than in 2006, but it's still all uphill for
them, and for a company that doesn't work with people much, has required lots
of changes in the way they do things.

------
puredemo
Is there a Chinese alternative to youtube? Or does the government block all
video sharing sites?

~~~
siong1987
tudou.com, youku.com, etc.

[http://video.baidu.com/v?word=%C1%F5%B5%C2%BB%AA&ct=3019...](http://video.baidu.com/v?word=%C1%F5%B5%C2%BB%AA&ct=301989888&s=5&id=32&rn=20&pn=0&db=0)

